

Was Twitter’s May 8 Downtime on Purpose? - edawerd
http://www.picwing.com/blog/?p=715

======
chaosmachine
Never attribute to cunning that which can be adequately explained by
incompetence.

~~~
alex_c
...except for web 2.0 marketing gimmicks.

(I agree with you though).

------
mistermann
God, I'm so sick of hearing about twitter.

So, important people that I follow are no longer going to post on their blog,
I have to follow them on twitter?

I've signed up for an account, and yes it wires you in to whats really short
term hip and happening, and it certainly does have value in some situations.
But with basically an infinite number of people to follow on RSS as it is,
where there are meaty articles posted, I still don't see the point.

If it's important enough, it will be posted on their blog, and for most
subjects, RSS is more real time than I'd like to see.

Is it only me that thinks that twitter is yet another supposed massive
paradigm change, that will actually amount to nothing terribly interesting
because the last paradigm worked just fine thank you very much?

~~~
LBRapid
That was my opinion at first, but more and more I'm starting to be use Google
Reader less and less to stay updated. Once you find some good people to follow
on both Twitter and FriendFeed and hook them up in a desktop application with
filters, I think that they are becoming more and more useful.

------
staunch
When people start making up ridiculous conspiracy theories about your company
you know you've made it.

------
TimMontague
It was scheduled:

[http://status.twitter.com/post/104738920/planned-
maintenance...](http://status.twitter.com/post/104738920/planned-maintenance-
tomorrow-monday)

~~~
chrisbolt
Who schedules maintenance during peak time?

~~~
Zev
Don't forget, Twitter is used outside the US as well. Where it was already
late evening / early morning.

~~~
GeneralMaximus
In India, Twitter went down at 2:00 AM. Nevertheless, people were outraged :p

------
dforbin
or insanity

these people have way too much time on their hands

